# Another trap reinvented



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

...


----------



## spcwaters (Jan 27, 2016)

Wow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

My words exactly... Wow.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Its one of those rare custom tubular double tap home depot specials...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm pretty sure there's a trap under the floor, but couldn't put eyes on it in the crawl. Looks like there was a clawfoot tub in there at one time. I guess that was the easiest way connect the new tub?


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

OpenSights said:


> I'm pretty sure there's a trap under the floor, but couldn't put eyes on it in the crawl. Looks like there was a clawfoot tub in there at one time. I guess that was the easiest way connect the new tub?


That appears to be one of the most complicated ways to connect a tub.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Wow indeed. Some idiot spent days trying to configure that crap. Life is too short.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

We can not even have any union joints that are concealed.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Bill said:


> We can not even have any union joints that are concealed.


That was in the wording of the rough draft my lawyer wrote up regarding liability for breaking pipes.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Unclog1776 said:


> That was in the wording of the rough draft my lawyer wrote up regarding liability for breaking pipes.


Been there done that! Tub drained like a champ.... into the bedroom below.


----------



## plumber11928 (Feb 18, 2015)

Is that one of those bonafide, authorized, certified, horizontal tubular traps iv'e heard about ? If so Iv'e got to get me some of those !!!


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Can someone tell me where these guys get their brown glue from?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Nathan901 said:


> Can someone tell me where these guys get their brown glue from?


Looks like the same aged orange cpvc glue used on the supplies.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Rust tinge is a nice effect.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

It's like copper, CPVC has a lovely patina as it ages


----------



## yaacov (Aug 8, 2012)

If you look at it sideways do you stop smelling sewer gases?


----------



## yaacov (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm constantly amazed at the creativity of hacks. I look at things sometimes and think, how the heck did they even think of that?


----------

